

Ask HN: How to get hired as web designer/front-end developer? - easistent

Hello,<p>I&#x27;m a 18 years old, coming from Slovenia. Wondering how to get hired as web designer&#x2F;front-end developer with small portfolio but great experiences in Photoshop, Html, Css, Sasss, Javascript?<p>Problem is I can&#x27;t get work because my portoflio is not showing too much. So I am looking for future customers.
Check my portofilio website, it is still in the making: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vidakovic.si<p>If you have any work or tips for me, contact me at miha@vidakovic.si<p>Thanks
======
valevk
Hi, your site is good. AT first glance it looks like a Google product.

Maybe you should try to land a web designer job in a company, before looking
for customers. I'm sure there are some decent web design companies in
Slovenia. So get a junior web developer and build experience. You'll come in
touch with clients during your work. Maybe one of them could be your customer,
when you decide it's time to go solo.

~~~
easistent
Thanks. Well, problem in Slovenia is there is not easy to find job, even in
factory. You at least need to have decent degree. I don't have required degree
and enough big portfolio.

------
mahadazad
Try finding some freelance work on odesk/elance etc. That will enhance your
portfolio. Try using latest trends like bootstrap 3, angular js, etc.

~~~
easistent
Indians are ruling freelance websites...

------
jtfairbank
You can make side projects for fun to showcase your design skills and build
your portfolio.

~~~
jtfairbank
BTW your check it out links are broken due to a js error.

`Uncaught Elements not found background-check.min.js:5`

~~~
easistent
Thanks for idea and the bug.

------
century19
The links for Simplicy and Voter aren't working. Can you post them?

~~~
easistent
Check Simplicy here:
[http://vidakovic.si/simplicy/](http://vidakovic.si/simplicy/)

